# T-Mobile Vertragsverlängerung



## custodis (15 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Mobilfunkvertrag gekündigt und wurde von T-Mobile angerufen ob ich nicht doch den Vertrag verlängern möchte. Ich lehnte dies ausdrücklich ab und bekam einige Tage später ein neues Handy und eine Vertragsverlängerung. Ich teilte T-Mobile schriftlich mit, dass ich keinen neuen Vertrag beauftragt hätte und schickte das Handy auf eigene Kosten zurück. Dennoch wurden Rechnungen gestellt und meine mehrfachen Proteste wurden ignoriert. Da ich die T-Mobile jetzt verklagen werde, würde mich interessieren, ob es weitere "Opfer" gibt, die mit gleichen Machenschaften konfrontiert wurden.


----------



## SEP (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: T-Mobile Vertragsverlängerung*



			
				custodis schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die T-Mobile jetzt verklagen werde, würde mich interessieren, ob es weitere "Opfer" gibt, die mit gleichen Machenschaften konfrontiert wurden.


Verklagen? Sofort?

Warum? Und wozu?


----------

